# "hot" nodule, test results, so confused!



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I posted earlier and now have labs (Multinodular goiter- 3 are 1 cm or less, one is 4 cm and may be slightly hot). Here are the lab results from May and November:

May 
tsh 3rd gen 1.17 (range .40-4.50) 
T3, free 240 (range-230-420) 
T4, free 1.0 (range -0.8-1.8)

Nov
tsh, 3rd gen .76 (same range)
T3, free 2.6 (range-2.3-4.2) 
T4, free 1.1 (same range)

The endocrinologist said that the nodules had not changed in size and we would just wait and check next November. He mentioned something about one test being high normal and that that indicates that the large nodule might be slightly hot. I told him about my nails splitting, cold and tired alot, CAN NOT lose weight, etc... but he said that wasn't caused by the thyroid. 
I spoke with someone at an thyroid institute (I don't know if I'm allowed to write the name). They said nodules usually meant hypo. I am so confused! Should I go elsewhere? Any suggestions would be so very appreciated.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

>>The endocrinologist said that the nodules had not changed in size and we would just wait and check next November. He mentioned something about one test being high normal and that that indicates that the large nodule might be slightly hot.<<

Did you do a radioactive uptake scan that showed this?

Nodules can be functional, or "hot", causing hyperthyroidism. In addition, thyroid nodules are common in the general population and can occur without any thyroid disfunction at all. You did not get the best information from the "thyroid institute".

Did the endo run any antibodies tests on you to see if you have any possible autoimmune problems? These would be found here: http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

Watch and wait is typically what is indicated here, barring any further blood testing.

When is your next appointment and what testing is planned for that?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babygirl1 said:


> I posted earlier and now have labs (Multinodular goiter- 3 are 1 cm or less, one is 4 cm and may be slightly hot). Here are the lab results from May and November:
> 
> May
> tsh 3rd gen 1.17 (range .40-4.50)
> ...


Has anyone done any antibodies' tests? That one nodule is pretty big; I would be concerned about that.

Did you have any of these?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Why not an FNA (fine needle aspiration) of the 4 Cm nodule???


----------



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I had an fna back in November of last year on all four nodules. It came back as negative for cancer. I had an antibodies test done last year too and it was normal. Does the fact that the the tsh went from 1.17 to .76 in six months mean anything? The doc said that levels do fluctuate.

I have not had an RAI done because he said that it would just show that the larger nodule was probably hot and that we would just do what we are doing now.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

>>I have not had an RAI done because he said that it would just show that the larger nodule was probably hot and that we would just do what we are doing now.<<

Okay, yes, but "probably" is conjecture, it is not "is" or "isn't", and if it were me, I would want to know for sure.

>>I had an fna back in November of last year on all four nodules<<

Also, it's been a year. Things do change. Don't assume the status quo. It's time to re-do this, and the antibodies testing.

>>The doc said that levels do fluctuate. <<

Yes, they do, sometimes widely.

You need better follow up on this. Is the large nodule causing any symptoms of it's own ie. hoarseness, discomfort ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babygirl1 said:


> I had an fna back in November of last year on all four nodules. It came back as negative for cancer. I had an antibodies test done last year too and it was normal. Does the fact that the the tsh went from 1.17 to .76 in six months mean anything? The doc said that levels do fluctuate.
> 
> I have not had an RAI done because he said that it would just show that the larger nodule was probably hot and that we would just do what we are doing now.


I am with lainey on the issue of probably. This guy has x-ray eyes? Not to mention that RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) will pick up stuff the sonograms cannot. There are some limitations to sonograms.

Wonder what antibodies test you had?


----------

